# Driving Lessons



## Lynherbs (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello

Can anybody tell me if it is possible to take driving lessons and your driving test in English in Spain. We have a friend, recently widowed, who cannot speak much Spanish,and has asked us to find out if it is possible to take the practical driving test in English. We know that she can do her theory test in English.
We have asked our local driving schools but none of the instructors speak English. We are in the Los Velez area of Spain, the northern part of Almeria province. Does anybody know of any driving schools near here that have English speaking instructors, and then could she take her test with an English speaking instructor?
Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Lynherbs said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anybody tell me if it is possible to take driving lessons and your driving test in English in Spain. We have a friend, recently widowed, who cannot speak much Spanish,and has asked us to find out if it is possible to take the practical driving test in English. We know that she can do her theory test in English.
> We have asked our local driving schools but none of the instructors speak English. We are in the Los Velez area of Spain, the northern part of Almeria province. Does anybody know of any driving schools near here that have English speaking instructors, and then could she take her test with an English speaking instructor?
> Thanks


As far as Iknow the driving test are only coducted in Spanish. Perhaps a helpful suggestion would be to go to the UK take the test there and convert to a Spanish licence


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> As far as Iknow the driving test are only coducted in Spanish. Perhaps a helpful suggestion would be to go to the UK take the test there and convert to a Spanish licence



I was thinking just the same. Going to the UK maybe the way - that said, I know that they do the motorcycle/moped test in english in Marbella (my son has been looking into that AAAAGGGHH!!!!!!) So maybe they do cars too - I dont know much about it tho. There are also driving instructors around here that have "we speak english" written on the side of their cars???????

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was thinking just the same. Going to the UK maybe the way - that said, I know that they do the motorcycle/moped test in english in Marbella (my son has been looking into that AAAAGGGHH!!!!!!) So maybe they do cars too - I dont know much about it tho. There are also driving instructors around here that have "we speak english" written on the side of their cars???????
> 
> Jo xxxx


that might well be the way to go

around here you can get lessons & the test in English though - you have to shop around


my 14 year old wanted to do her moto test before September when the law changes & she has to wait 2 more years




I think we've got away with it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that might well be the way to go
> 
> around here you can get lessons & the test in English though - you have to shop around
> 
> ...


Terrifying though isnt it!!! My answer to my son has been "well you find out about it and we'll see"!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Terrifying though isnt it!!! My answer to my son has been "well you find out about it and we'll see"!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


that was exactly my answer!!!


& she did sort of find out about it - but we've been 'too busy to do anything about it'

how old is your son though?


isn't he 16 - if so you're up a creek with no paddle


tbh I wouldn't have minded if she'd pushed for it - can't afford to by her a scooter though at the mo, so it would have been academic in any case!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my sons 15 and apparently he's allowed!!!!!! He doesnt have an NIE number tho, so we need to sort that out too before he can do anything!!! and now I'm working and busy.......... "we'll see"!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> my sons 15 and apparently he's allowed!!!!!! He doesnt have an NIE number tho, so we need to sort that out too before he can do anything!!! and now I'm working and busy.......... "we'll see"!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


the law changes next month to 16

hang on in there!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is an article about the moped driving laws that have changed today
La edad para conducir ciclomotores se eleva de 14 a 15 años

In a nutshell...
La* edad para conducir ciclomotores* (hasta 50 centímetros cúbicos) se eleva *de los 14 a los 15 años* a partir de este miércoles

estos conductores deberán superar una *prueba específica de conocimientos y otra práctica en circuito cerrado
*
ante la perspectiva de elegir entre un ciclomotor a los 15 años o una moto de 125 centímetros cúbicos a los 16 años, los consumidores pueden optar por esperarse y comprarse una moto más potente a los 16 años, con lo que puede aumentar los accidentes y reducirse "drásticamente" la industria del ciclomotor.


_essentially this means that as of today the age for riding a 50cc moto has gone up from 14 to 15 & they have to take a special test on a closed circuitat 


the prospect of choosing between a moped at 15 years or a 125cc bike at 16 years, consumers may choose to wait and buy a motorcycle more powerful at 16, which may dramatically reduce accidents according to the moped industry.





_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is an article about the moped driving laws that have changed today
> La edad para conducir ciclomotores se eleva de 14 a 15 años
> 
> In a nutshell...
> ...


dammit!!!


I thought it was going up to 16!!


no wonder the 14 year old who is halfway to 15 (if you see what I mean) had stopped her major campaign to get her license by today!

she knows it's only a few more months to wait


----------

